# London primary school advice



## john_jen (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi - I'm moving to London with my wife and 4 y.o. son and 2 y.o. daughter. I will be working in Soho. My son will turn 5 on Sept. 18, 2010. 

I have to find a place to live, and I would like some advice about neighborhoods with good schools. We were thinking Belsize Park, Hampstead, or something. I think we'll be able to afford around 400 pounds per week for rent.

Also, is Craig's List a reasonable way to find a flat in London?

thanks,

JP


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

john_jen said:


> Hi - I'm moving to London with my wife and 4 y.o. son and 2 y.o. daughter. I will be working in Soho. My son will turn 5 on Sept. 18, 2010.
> 
> I have to find a place to live, and I would like some advice about neighborhoods with good schools. We were thinking Belsize Park, Hampstead, or something. I think we'll be able to afford around 400 pounds per week for rent.
> 
> Also, is Craig's List a reasonable way to find a flat in London?


Compulsory education in England doesn't start till age 5, and children start Year 1 of primary school around 1st September following their 5th birthday. So your son won't start Year 1 till September 2011, but he can join optional Reception class from Sept 2009. Application for Reception has already closed, and you will have to contact individual schools about available places, or get in touch with the London Borough where you will be living for their advice. If you want to send your son to a private (fee-paying) school, you apply direct. For your daughter you are looking for a nursery or playgroup. 
£400 a week for a two-bedroom flat can be found in most areas, except the most expensive or exclusive. It will be difficult in Hampstead (near High St) where property prices are sky-high, but possible in West Hampstead, Gospel Oak, Finchley or Belsize Park. For mainstream rental properties, look for Rightmove (linked to estate/letting agents) or Loot (be careful, as ads are unverified). As foreign renter with no established credit record in UK, you may require a bigger deposit or rent in advance.


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

gumtree.com is a good site, it's where I found my flat, lot's of agents as well as private landlords advertise their property on there. Good Luck.


----------



## john_jen (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks all! It's a little overwhelming still, but we're seeing some nice places online....

JP


----------



## nytouk10 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Moving to London with small kids*

Hi,

My husband and I are moving to London with our 3 1/2 year old twins. I've been trying to find information on the best family-oriented neighborhoods and good schools. Let's share whatever good information we find.

WHen is your proposed move?

-Carol












john_jen said:


> Hi - I'm moving to London with my wife and 4 y.o. son and 2 y.o. daughter. I will be working in Soho. My son will turn 5 on Sept. 18, 2010.
> 
> I have to find a place to live, and I would like some advice about neighborhoods with good schools. We were thinking Belsize Park, Hampstead, or something. I think we'll be able to afford around 400 pounds per week for rent.
> 
> ...


----------



## movingtoUK (Feb 7, 2010)

*We are also moving to London with kids*

We are also looking for a place to live and good schools. We have a 3 year old and a 4 yo. We are moving in May. We'll share any info we can get.
Good luck.



nytouk10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are moving to London with our 3 1/2 year old twins. I've been trying to find information on the best family-oriented neighborhoods and good schools. Let's share whatever good information we find.
> 
> ...


----------



## nytouk10 (Jan 15, 2010)

movingtoUK said:


> We are also looking for a place to live and good schools. We have a 3 year old and a 4 yo. We are moving in May. We'll share any info we can get.
> Good luck.



Hi there,

We are looking in Central London in the Marylebone, Knightsbridge, Kensington area. We are going on our househunting trip in a couple of weeks and will be touring a couple of schools. I will let you know. Please share any info you gather as well. 

Good luck also--exciting but overwhelming--are you moving for a corporate move?

-Carol


----------



## movingtoUK (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi,
Yes. Corporate move. Our househunting trip will be probably in late March. In the meantime, we'll share with you any info we can get. We had some answers to some questions I posted a couple of days ago in another thread, mostly asking about the Canary Wharf area. You can take a look.
Good luck with your trip!



nytouk10 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are looking in Central London in the Marylebone, Knightsbridge, Kensington area. We are going on our househunting trip in a couple of weeks and will be touring a couple of schools. I will let you know. Please share any info you gather as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## nytouk10 (Jan 15, 2010)

movingtoUK said:


> Hi,
> Yes. Corporate move. Our househunting trip will be probably in late March. In the meantime, we'll share with you any info we can get. We had some answers to some questions I posted a couple of days ago in another thread, mostly asking about the Canary Wharf area. You can take a look.
> Good luck with your trip!




My husband will be working in Canary Wharf for Credit Suisse. I'll look for your thread.


----------



## nytouk10 (Jan 15, 2010)

movingtoUK said:


> We are also looking for a place to live and good schools. We have a 3 year old and a 4 yo. We are moving in May. We'll share any info we can get.
> Good luck.



Hi there again, (promise I'm not stalking you) 

Just read your other thread--if you are willing to go 40minutes--my friend lived in Hampstead area (NW postcode) and loved it-near a great park,etc. We just want to be a little closer in and we arent looking for a house but a larger apartment (flat).


----------



## movingtoUK (Feb 7, 2010)

nytouk10 said:


> Hi there again, (promise I'm not stalking you)
> 
> Just read your other thread--if you are willing to go 40minutes--my friend lived in Hampstead area (NW postcode) and loved it-near a great park,etc. We just want to be a little closer in and we arent looking for a house but a larger apartment (flat).


 no problem at all. On the contrary, thanks for sharing. I'm a corporate move from one of the competitors ...MS. We'll look around the Hampstead area, but since we are looking for a 4 bedroom, it's difficult to get anything for 500 a week. We're considering a flat but also a house and found a nice place in the foxtons site
, "4 bedroom house to rent in Lordship Lane East Dulwich, London SE22" for less than 500 per week, the school seems to be really good, but not sure what is the catch , besides the fact that the commute is about 1 hour.


----------



## Jessica_Williams (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there!

Just been following this thread. The only catch with the house on Lordship lane is that, although East Dulwich has pockets of lovely family areas with gorgeous houses, the surrounding areas can be quite rough. South-East London on the whole is cheap.

Jessica


----------



## movingtoUK (Feb 7, 2010)

Jessica_Williams said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Just been following this thread. The only catch with the house on Lordship lane is that, although East Dulwich has pockets of lovely family areas with gorgeous houses, the surrounding areas can be quite rough. South-East London on the whole is cheap.
> 
> Jessica


Jessica Thanks for the Info. What about Kingston upon Thames? the commute seems to be less than one hour to Canary Wharf and the schools seem to be good. I guess we will need a car though... correct?


----------



## Jessica_Williams (Jan 21, 2009)

movingtoUK said:


> Jessica Thanks for the Info. What about Kingston upon Thames? the commute seems to be less than one hour to Canary Wharf and the schools seem to be good. I guess we will need a car though... correct?


Hello there! You are most welcome. 

Kingston is quite a nice town, good family area and close to Wimbledon. It is relatively far out though - no tube links, which may or may not appeal. You could get the train, but I should think you would need a car. The big plus is that you get the feel of a Town rather than a City, but within ten miles of central London. 

Yes I have heard that schools are good - there is an International School in Kingston, I believe, Marymount - although I know little about it - and a couple of decent state and private (public) schools. There's also decent schooling in Wimbledon. 

In addition, Kingston is technically in Surrey so although housing is expensive, as ever, you will get a little more 'bang for your buck' there than if you were to live further in, or to prompt for somewhere like Hampstead or Chelsea. 

The commute to Canary Wharf (where I also work) would be fine - the train from Kingston to Waterloo takes about 1/2 an hour, then change at Waterloo onto the Jubilee Line to Canary Wharf, which takes about 15 minutes so yes I suppose about an hour all in. 

Hope this helps!

Jessica


----------



## movingtoUK (Feb 7, 2010)

*Thanks Jessica!*

Jessica,
We just came back to NY from our home search trip in London. We did find a rental, a house in Kingston and will be moving there end of April. We liked the town, the house is very close to two good state schools. We spent several days in Kingston, we liked the downtown area, near the market, had some beers at the local pub, Druids Head. We also tried the national rail and the commute from waterloo to Canary Wharf and the commute time is similar to what I do in New York. We are very excited about the move. Thanks for the advice! 



Jessica_Williams said:


> Hello there! You are most welcome.
> 
> Kingston is quite a nice town, good family area and close to Wimbledon. It is relatively far out though - no tube links, which may or may not appeal. You could get the train, but I should think you would need a car. The big plus is that you get the feel of a Town rather than a City, but within ten miles of central London.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica_Williams (Jan 21, 2009)

movingtoUK said:


> Jessica,
> We just came back to NY from our home search trip in London. We did find a rental, a house in Kingston and will be moving there end of April. We liked the town, the house is very close to two good state schools. We spent several days in Kingston, we liked the downtown area, near the market, had some beers at the local pub, Druids Head. We also tried the national rail and the commute from waterloo to Canary Wharf and the commute time is similar to what I do in New York. We are very excited about the move. Thanks for the advice!


Oh fantastic! I am so glad that it seems to be all coming together for you.

I wish you the absolute best of luck with the move and the adjustment, and do let us know how you get on!

All the best,

Jessica


----------



## mirmurr (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi All!

I am an expat living in the UK for the last 2.5 years and would advise you to look into the Richmond area. It is near to Kingston but still part of London, and the small towns around it (Twickenham, Ham, Teddington ect) are really amazing for families! We are actually about to move away (to Australia) but it is not easy to leave the school, kindergarten, parks and people behind! I have 3 children, my little baby was born here and I feel very lucky to have lived at this corner of London. It takes 25 min by train (i prefer the overgrund service but tube comes out here as well) to Waterloo, we have the Thames river where I can walk and cycle with the kids and great parks like Richmond Park, Kew, Marble Hill ect. 
The state primary school is one of the best in the country (Orleans Infant) but there are many private schools as well. 
Very safe, peaceful and vivid community, worth to try!
Rental is a bit expensive but there is always a deal to make.


----------

